# a lettle help please.



## bisley45 (Sep 29, 2012)

*a little help please.*

I am in the processes of rebuilding my south bend 9" model C and a possible upgrade to a model B. my ? is how do you remove the oiler cups on the rear drive assemble. mine are broke and am wanting to replace them . are the pressed in 
?


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 29, 2012)

Usually a slight press fit.  I use an EZ out and a block to gain leverage and just work them out.  Mc Master probably has replacements for cheaper than SB originals.
Bob


----------



## pjf134 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: a little help please.*

The Gitz oiler on the top are light press and using a set of pliers should work and the side oilers in the headstock are mostly threaded if you have them depending on the year it was built. Make sure you get the right dia. and style as they make many types.
 Paul


----------



## yort81 (Sep 30, 2012)

You can fit an allen wrench that fits snuggly into the hole... the grab onto the outside of the git with a pair of vice grips... and tug them out.... the allen wrench is to keep the git from collapsing from the vice grips.


----------



## bisley45 (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks guys . my lathe is a 1946 south bend model C. when i found it on craigslist the guy said it was an Atlas lathe and he wanted 600.00 for it but it was no Atlas :biggrin:. and I got it for 550.00. it had about 66.years of crud on her so I am in the process of rebuilding her . this is what it looked like when i got her home. and with some scrubing and a new coat of paint. it looking alittle better.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking good! Keep posting pics of your progress, would love to see this one come together!


----------



## bisley45 (Sep 30, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looking good! Keep posting pics of your progress, would love to see this one come together!



will do . I am loving this rebuild might just have to get me another one when this one is done:biggrin:
I'll start a new post with my progress so far.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 30, 2012)

bisley45 said:


> the guy said it was an Atlas lathe and he wanted 600.00 for it but it was no Atlas



Thats funny) The big Southbend cast into the front of the bed never made him stop and think twice:nuts:

Cheers Phil


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 30, 2012)

That puppy was a rust bucket when you brought her home.  She is definately lookin much better already.  Keep the pics coming and keep us posted on your progress or any questions.  Youre doing great!!!!
Bob


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Bob


----------

